# Labor Day Bottling



## Scott B (Sep 6, 2011)

If you did any Bottling this weekend. lets see some photos.


Here is my Labor day fun. 60 bottles of WE White Zin.


----------



## robie (Sep 6, 2011)

I would like to have done some bottling, but took a short trip instead. Next weekend for sure!!!


----------



## tonyt (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks great. it's so neat when all the bottles match. Great color on the wine.


----------



## Scott (Sep 7, 2011)

Did do some bottling but no way can top your picture so I will just use that picture!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 7, 2011)

Bottled my 2nd batch of Red Mountain Cab on Friday. 

Looks jut like the first but taste 10X better!


----------



## Gowers Choice (Sep 7, 2011)

I went the other way and cracked open a bottle of blackberry and a bottle of pear.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 7, 2011)

I was busy myself...


----------



## Scott B (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow Dan big toys for big boys!


----------



## nursejohn (Sep 15, 2011)

Dan, you are the man! Wow!


----------



## RickC (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, definitely nails down my rookie status.


----------



## paubin (Sep 17, 2011)

What a show off....lmao...sure would make bottling those 1 gallon bathes fast.....lol

Pete


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 5, 2011)

wow Dan


impressive


rick


----------

